# western cable type pump question



## tony_cedarfalls (Oct 28, 2008)

i realize the online printable manual is available on the Western website.

but it was difficult for me to fully understand how to bleed the system from the info of the manual.

i have just purchased an 88 ford F250 4x4 equipped with a western cable type power angle plow.,

when i got the truck ... the plow would not move .. (the motor ran in all positions) 
just didnt move the plow.

the ram for the lift would go up when operated without the plow blade being hooked up. but as soon as id put the chain on.. it would lift maybe 1/2 inch and not move.

(the motor doesnt bog down or anything like i would think it would do if it was a weak pump)

but the angle was the same way until i bled the two square head bolts *in front of where the hoses attatch)

my angle works fine now. but still doesnt lift.

i was wondering if there was a way to bleed *and what bolt to take out* for the lift cyl.

i know of the hex bolt in front of the cable operation for the lift. and the bigger bolt in the rear. 
but as explained on the website manual. that is a 4 way valve. and i dont want to mess up the adjustment. 
i was wondering if i could just take the entire valve out without adjusting (just to bleed the system of all air trapped????

the pump was empty and when i filled it is when i started looking at options for bleeding the system..

any info on the bleeding of the lift pump is much appriciated.

i believe the pump lable said something about western series three.. generation 2 .. or something on it. its an older one by the looks of things

but i bought the non running truck with plow for 480 dollars. and got the truck running like a champ after only a few tinkering hours.

id really like to get this plow working before the white stuff falls.

thanks in advance to any feedback or openions.

tony
my email is [email protected]


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds like you have a valve or seal problem maybe a weak pump. I never had to bleed my Western system. When the lift piston is down it's pretty much empty of air. Take the cover off and make sure the cable ends are hooked up and the space is full of grease.
Try posting the question on the Western page farther down the main forum page.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The cable may be out of adjustment. Like Mick said...I have never bled the western pump either.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I never had a problem with my Western Cable Operated pump. Other then after 12 hours it feels like I was lifting the plow or turning it with my RT arm. The springs are real tough on the T-Bar controller.


----------

